
The Autonomous Winter Is Coming - forgotAgain
http://jalopnik.com/the-autonomous-winter-is-coming-1736684890
======
ChuckMcM
I felt the article makes some interesting points. I'm not sure I can buy the
huge reduction in cars that some suggest in a post-driver world but I do agree
there is an impact. And the car recessions have shown that manufacturers are
extremely vulnerable to slow down in demand.

The interesting question for me is whether or not a "non-car" company can
dominate this space. I suppose its possible but I would expect something like
the Windows/Intel relationship where a car company makes the cars, and a
software company sells the self driving "OS" for it.

